

Video Interview: The Xobni team give an inside look at the newly launched startup - jasonyan
http://us.intruders.tv/The-Xobni-team-give-an-inside-look-at-the-newly-launched-startup_a184.html

======
plusbryan
Someone left the sweater that Matt's wearing at our office. He likes it. If
it's yours, you should probably stop by before he becomes too attached.

~~~
brezina
Dude, you are blowing up my spot!

------
altano
Is it just me or is Xobni the perfect example of all that is ridiculous about
what is or isn't this bubble we have nowadays? I mean seriously... a social
networking Outlook plugin?

~~~
martin
Is it just _me_ , or does a genuinely useful product directed toward an under-
served market with lots of money to spend provide no evidence of a bubble
whatsoever? Xobni saves me time and makes my work life easier almost every
day. No matter what the market's doing, there's always room in the market for
products like that.

------
henning
"There would be _hell_ to pay in the blogosphere!!"

lulz! Like Bill Gates cares what anyone who knows who Michael Arrington is
thinks.

